# I'm searching to purchase used RIDGID



## accobra88 (Nov 8, 2010)

300Compact, 1224 Threading Machine, 535A, 535, 1215,1822 any self contained threaders ...

Ron


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What are you looking to do with them?

You are looking at machines ranging from heavy duty all day all week work horses all the way down to some lightweight machines that are better used for occasional use...

I've used both the 300 and the 1215...
They are both good machines when matched to their purpose...


----------



## accobra88 (Nov 8, 2010)

The 300C & 535 we use for gas pipe on roofs of malls, the 1224 I;m considering dispose of my 141 stock ... I have a use for all these with a good deal $$ .... NY we are still threading and welding gas pipe. 

So what do you have at your disposal you want to sell to me ?

R


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That you'll have to see about with others...
My boss prolly won't be happy if I sold his threading machine...:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll sell you my extra 1822 for $6,000.


----------

